# Goldfisch Laich - wie sieht er aus?



## xshanti (13. Apr. 2009)

Hallo zusammen.... hier meldet sich ein Grünschnabel mit ner Frage *grins*

Wir haben seit 2 Jahren einen Gartenteich mit Goldfischen drin. Ich habe mich auch schon in den Foren und in Google umgesehen, bis jetzt konnte ich aber leider kein Foto finden, wo ich mir mal den Goldfischlaich ansehen kann...

So verrückt wie die Fischleins im augenblick unterwegs sind bekommen wir bestimmt dieses Jahr nachwuchs.(jajaja.... frühjahrsgefühle im Gartenteich *grins* die armen Weibers) Hab angst, das ich ihn beim säubern versehentlich mit raushole. 

Wär nett, wenn mir jemand mal ein Bild von Goldfischlaich schicken könnte....

Lieben Gruß und einen sonnigen Tag
Shanti


----------



## Christine (13. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  Goldfisch Laich*

Hallo Shanti,

herzlich :Willkommen2 bei uns! 

Stell uns Deinen Teich doch mal mit ein paar Bildern vor. Denn im Augenblick verstehe ich nicht, was Du säubern willst?


----------



## xshanti (13. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  Goldfisch Laich*

Hallo Christine,
vielen Dank erst mal für Deine Antwort...

Säubern muss ich meinen Gartenteich, weil wir eine Lärche neben/über dem Teich stehen haben, die leider ihre Nadeln abwirft - da hilft auch kein Laubnetz. Ebenfalls steht um den Teich herum Bambus, der dann und wann auch sein Laub im Teich ablegt (fällt auch durch die Maschen vom Laubnetz). Den größten Teil des Laubes habe ich schon raus - die Fischlies fangen zum Glück erst jetzt mit ihren Wolllüsten an - aber das Jahr über muss ich schon hier und da mal den Grund säubern..... wie gesagt, der Bambus. Ich versuch aber so schnell wie möglich ein Foto hier rein zu stellen.

Froschleich habe ich schon entdeckt... und mich vorsichtig drum herum gearbeitet - aber ich habe nicht die geringste Ahnung, wie der Laich unserer eigentlichen Teichbewohner aussieht.....

Vielleicht hast du ja noch ein Bildchen für mich

lieben Dank
Shanti


----------



## Christine (13. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  Goldfisch Laich*

Hallo Shanti,

ja - das mit den Lärchennadeln kann ich verstehen - wir hatten auch mal eine und haben noch jahrelang Nadeln gefunden :evil

Und das Problem mit den Bambusblättern kann ich auch verstehen. Dann sei Dir verziehen. 

Wie Goldfischlaich aussieht, kann ich Dir leider nicht sagen, aber ich denke mal ganz klein und rund, nur wo lagert er? Ich werde Dich mal in die Fischabteilung verschieben, vielleicht kriegst Du dann eher ein Foto.


----------



## rut49 (14. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  Goldfisch Laich - wie sieht er aus?*

,
vielleicht weiß ich es einfach nicht besser, aber ich war immer der Meinung, daß Goldfische lebende "Mini´s" zur Welt bringen 

LG Regina


----------



## chromis (14. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  Goldfisch Laich - wie sieht er aus?*

Tante Google findet zB. das hier:
http://www.shubunkin.de/jungfische_05n.html


----------



## rut49 (14. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  Goldfisch Laich - wie sieht er aus?*

Hallo, Rainer,
danke für den Link.
Da war ich ja völlig auf dem "Holzweg", aber man lernt nie aus!
einen schönen Tag Regina


----------



## Christine (14. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  Goldfisch Laich - wie sieht er aus?*

Hallo Shanit,

es könnte sein, dass das hier Deine Frage beantwortet:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/21026


----------



## xshanti (16. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  Goldfisch Laich - wie sieht er aus?*

Hallo Christine.... und alle anderen auch!!!!

Lieben dank für Eure Mühen - dein Link Christine hat mir echt weiter geholfen - manymany Dank!

So, dann werd ich ab jetzt mal die Augen aufhalten, viellicht entdecke ich ja in den nächsten Wochen/Tagen was im Teich - ich werd mich melden!

Ich wünsch euch alles ein sonniges & entspanntes Wochenende, wir hören / lesen uns

Liebe Grüße aus dem Oberbergischen

Shanti


----------

